# 6 foot tall movable staircase



## gregmax19 (Mar 9, 2010)

our crew needs to build a 6 foot tall moveable staircase that can double as a castle wall and can me moved off. its like a staircase, platform, and then more stairs or a flat area. any ideas?


----------



## GrayeKnight (Mar 9, 2010)

Something like this? (Just a quick drawing in paint, haha.)




Just put the platform on castors, can be a 4x6 platform... that should work for you. plop the stairs on top! And then either use flats or just some luan and face the side you need.

Or did i miss the point of these stairs entirely?


----------



## Reynolds (Mar 9, 2010)

Also, make sure you have a barrier / handrail on the stairs and platforms that is strong enough to stop a person falling, especially if the piece is moved while a person is on it.


----------



## gregmax19 (Mar 10, 2010)

GrayeKnight said:


> Something like this? (Just a quick drawing in paint, haha.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you sorta did it was ment to be going up each side but idk lol we worked on it today and we have the main thing


----------

